# IWC Mark XVIII Tribute XI: Finally Here



## frozenbamboo

Well after waiting 3 months, my IWC Mark XVIII Tribute XI finally arrived b-)

So far, I'm really enjoying it and it does look much better in-person than the press photos, especially the olive nato strap colour. I also own the Mark XVIII LPP and I'm glad to say that the two pieces look extremely different, and can happily co-exit happily in my collection. I did note that the lume on the Tribute is evenly applied which wasn't the case for LPP so thumbs up there.

Some pics for your enjoyment included.


----------



## TallWatch

Cool watch ! Congrats. Did you get it from Harrods or is it at EU dealers already ?


----------



## Keaman

Pretty cool. Yep, pretty cool! Congrats, love it.


----------



## frozenbamboo

TallWatch said:


> Cool watch ! Congrats. Did you get it from Harrods or is it at EU dealers already ?


I'm based in Canada and pre-ordered through the Toronto IWC boutique. Your local dealer should be able to secure stock now.


----------



## soaking.fused

Cool strap.

Looks good. Congrats your new IWC!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Looks nice, enjoy


----------



## mpalmer

Cool watch! Congrats on your IWC!


----------



## watchninja123

Awesome watch! Any wrist shots? 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## frozenbamboo

watchninja123 said:


> Awesome watch! Any wrist shots?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

frozenbamboo said:


> I'm based in Canada and pre-ordered through the Toronto IWC boutique. Your local dealer should be able to secure stock now.


thanks, just send him a mail


----------



## frozenbamboo

And side by side comparison with the Mark XVIII LPP. On wrist, the Tribute wears smaller than the LPP.


----------



## MHe225

frozenbamboo said:


> And side by side comparison with the Mark XVIII LPP.


Thanks for that comparison shot |>
There are two more that I would like to see, so if anyone is in the fortunate position to snap a picture of (1) the tribute with the Mark XI(I) and (2) with the Mark XV. 
I've been hunting (on and off - currently off) for the Mark XV but this tribute causes me to pause and rethink my plans.


----------



## upupa epops

One thing that bothers me is the clean white numbers and the faux aged lume on the 12/3/6/9 markers.And if you're going for the XI look don't be so lazy and go out and make 36mm cases or something, don't just use whatever's on hand at the moment.


----------



## Willemh

That is so good looking. A step back to a great tool watch instead of the more nifty (relatively) look of the mk xviii LPP.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Today

Nice IWC, it looks great congrats


----------



## callmev

noice! is that a deep blue dial?


----------



## frozenbamboo

callmev said:


> noice! is that a deep blue dial?


 The Tribute dial is black. LPP has the sunburst blue dial.


----------



## Matthew Janicki

Congrats! Got mine at Harrods last week. But my wife is not letting me wear it till Christmas  









Sporting my alternative till then


----------



## omeglycine

Matthew Janicki said:


> Congrats! Got mine at Harrods last week. But my wife is not letting me wear it Christmas


Great photo.

Congrats to both of you on your great Mark pairs.


----------



## Matthew Janicki

MHe225 said:


> Thanks for that comparison shot |>
> There are two more that I would like to see, so if anyone is in the fortunate position to snap a picture of (1) the tribute with the Mark XI(I) and (2) with the Mark XV.
> I've been hunting (on and off - currently off) for the Mark XV but this tribute causes me to pause and rethink my plans.


I have all 3 and I'm selling mine (XV) if you are interested. I'm selling it because I got the XVIII and the Tribute.


----------



## Lucien369

Compared to the Mark XII and Mark XV there is a blue tinge due to the anti reflective coating on the Tribute to Mark XI.


----------



## mph57

Lucien369 said:


> Compared to the Mark XII and Mark XV there is a blue tinge due to the anti reflective coating on the Tribute to Mark XI.


Here's a picture of the Mark XII and Mark XV for comparison purposes.


----------



## ccm123

Looks great.


----------



## Th!nkEr

what a great watch, nice buy


----------



## Alpental

Awesome!


----------



## Vlance

This watch is amazing


----------



## JuliusFromLR

Beautiful


----------



## sauuce

I really wish they would have avoided the faux patina lume..
I guess its a richmont thing to keep it going though

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## WillC310

I was at the Beverly Hills Boutique today and they had one out.. Here's a pic of it next to some of the other straps they have. The strap on the left is for the Top Gun (IW324702)









There's also a 3rd color NATO strap, its kind of rust/brown I guess?









These aren't just some piece of nylon NATO strap -- the backside is leather.









However, I was there to get some NATO straps for my IW324702.


----------



## green_pea

WillC310 said:


> I was at the Beverly Hills Boutique today and they had one out.. Here's a pic of it next to some of the other straps they have. The strap on the left is for the Top Gun (IW324702)


how much did you end up getting the IW327007 nato for?

i think i might get one for my IW326501 Mark XVII
IW326501


----------



## TAG Fan

I finally picked this up. Was a toss up between the Omega Railmaster and the Tribute to Mark XI and the heart went with the latter. Unquestionably my favourite time piece of the lot.


----------



## chrispyftw

Nice pics in this thread. Looks great on the nato strap! I like the matching brushed hardware.


----------



## illus83

Such a beautiful piece.


----------



## Triggers Broom

While I like the overall look of the watch there are a few things I would change, firstly make it available with a pilot bracelet, and remove "automatic" from the dial.


----------



## wkw

Triggers Broom said:


> While I like the overall look of the watch there are a few things I would change, firstly make it available with a pilot bracelet, and remove "automatic" from the dial.


Can't do anything with 'automatic' but I added a bracelet on mine.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## illus83

I tried on the Tribute at my local IWC boutique tonight. It’s beautiful in person. I’m really a fan of the size.


----------



## Triggers Broom

wkw said:


> Can't do anything with 'automatic' but I added a bracelet on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now we're talking, I much prefer the watch on the bracelet, but how much does the bracelet cost?


----------



## wkw

I picked up the bracelet with the watch together and I couldn’t remember the exact price. I think it’s about US$1600. 

I need to check the receipts......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

1320£ or 1500€.


----------



## Burningstorm

Wow... sounds lile you had a good deal?


----------



## LovecK

I bought this watch in January 2018 and because I dislike the nato strap I bought original Le petit Prince strap and it does not look bad...


----------



## LodeRunner

I own the same model; had it home for 10 minutes before I swapped out the NATO strap for a Hirsch Terra. I have the bracelet on order; it's a costly $1600.


----------



## LovecK

I am not sure about SS bracelet for this model... I prefer leather straps for the pilot watches


----------



## green_pea

each to their own i say, i do love the Mark XVIII bracelet on it. i guess it would depend on what you wearing as to bracelet it or not.

definitely worth the $1600!!!!!


----------



## TAG Fan

This watch is pure class


----------



## k1985

Wow, love it! Congrats


----------



## Lucien369

Really comfortable.


----------



## illus83

LovecK said:


> I bought this watch in January 2018 and because I dislike the nato strap I bought original Le petit Prince strap and it does not look bad...
> 
> View attachment 13050835


Did you have to get a new tang buckle for the LPP strap to fit?


----------



## LovecK

illus83 said:


> Did you have to get a new tang buckle for the LPP strap to fit?


Yes, because of sizing:
Nato buckle 20mm
LPP buckle 18mm


----------



## danstillwood

frozenbamboo said:


> View attachment 12576619


Wow, it fits perfectly, congrats.


----------



## TallWatch

What a great picture ! Good choice on the strap !


LovecK said:


> I bought this watch in January 2018 and because I dislike the nato strap I bought original Le petit Prince strap and it does not look bad...
> 
> View attachment 13050835


----------



## LovecK

TallWatch said:


> What a great picture ! Good choice on the strap !


Thanks...


----------



## WillC310

green_pea said:


> how much did you end up getting the IW327007 nato for?
> 
> i think i might get one for my IW326501 Mark XVII
> IW326501


Sorry for the late reply.. I didn't see it until just now. The strap is like $115-ish + the pin and buckle (another $130-ish). The prices are in the pics.. just hard to see. So, basically, around $250USD for both.


----------



## green_pea

WillC310 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.. I didn't see it until just now. The strap is like $115-ish + the pin and buckle (another $130-ish). The prices are in the pics.. just hard to see. So, basically, around $250USD for both.


all good, i ended up buying it from ace jewelers. still awaiting its arrival though.

part number for strap only is IWE08820 (115euro)


----------



## lo_scrivano

frozenbamboo said:


> And side by side comparison with the Mark XVIII LPP. On wrist, the Tribute wears smaller than the LPP.
> 
> View attachment 12580103


Hi there can you tell me more about the strap you have on your LPP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1956 Omega Seamaster 2848
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Breitling Transocean Chronograph
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 631
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
Bedat & Co No. 7


----------



## frozenbamboo

lo_scrivano said:


> Hi there can you tell me more about the strap you have on your LPP?


Sure can. The strap on the LPP is a Haveston Carrier (Haveston. |. The Carrier Strap).


----------



## lo_scrivano

frozenbamboo said:


> Sure can. The strap on the LPP is a Haveston Carrier (Haveston. |. The Carrier Strap).


Thank you for sharing the link! I have to get one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1956 Omega Seamaster 2848
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Breitling Transocean Chronograph
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 631
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
Bedat & Co No. 7


----------



## SLWoodster

My brother just got one. Wasn't too difficult to find as of a month ago. In person, the dial looks a dark navy blue in diff angles.


----------



## Lucien369

Jason Tsai said:


> In person, the dial looks a dark navy blue in diff angles.


Yes, that blue AR coating.


----------



## LovecK

AR is very nice... Watch should be used as a suitwatch very well...







PS: I will order Haveston M1936 strap for this watch


----------



## TallWatch

LovecK said:


> AR is very nice... Watch should be used as a suitwatch very well...
> 
> PS: I will order Haveston M1936 strap for this watch


Great pic !


----------



## quixote

Very good looking!


----------



## ulirszew

Nice strap


----------

